# Vàrem, vàreu, varen



## Olaszinhok

Bon dia a tothom,
Em plauria saber alguna cosa més sobre l'ús de les formes plurals (vàrem, vàreu, varen) de l'auxiliar _anar _en la formació del Passat Perifràstic. De fet, m'agradaria conèixer si es tracta d'un ús bàsicament literari,  formal o simplement menys habitual, i si hi ha zones del domini lingüístic català on encara es fan servir.

Us agraeixo per endavant.


----------



## Xiscomx

Al regne de Mallorca és l'únic que s'empra.


----------



## Dymn

A diferència del passat simple, no les trobo unes formes exclusivament literàries. Potser sí que en l'escrit sonen més afectades, però es fan servir prou en el llenguatge col·loquial, tot i que secundàriament. Desconeixia que eren d'ús exclusiu a Mallorca.

PS: També existeix _vares (= vas)_, i _vàreig (= vaig)_, aquesta última molt menys habitual que la resta.


----------



## tenienteramires

Vares, vàrem, vàreu i varen són formes tradicionals i normatives. En moltes zones són les úniques usades (Balears i País Valencià principalment). Les variants vas, vam, vau i van s'usen principalment a Catalunya i parts del País Valencià, tot i que allí també diuen vares, vàrem... Pots usar sense problema les variants que preferisques. 

El que no es recomana fer és barrejar les dues variants, escriure ara "vam anar" i una línia més avall, "vàreu venir". Tampoc és gens recomanable escriure formes considerades no normatives o col·loquials, com "vàreig", "vàem", "vem"...


----------



## tenienteramires

Dymn said:


> A diferència del passat simple, no les trobo unes formes exclusivament literàries. Potser sí que en l'escrit sonen més afectades, però es fan servir prou en el llenguatge col·loquial, tot i que secundàriament. Desconeixia que eren d'ús exclusiu a Mallorca.
> 
> PS: També existeix _vares (= vas)_, i _vàreig (= vaig)_, aquesta última molt menys habitual que la resta.



El passat simple és un cas molt interessant, perquè en les comarques on l'usen el veuen com a col·loquial i el proven d'evitar en la llengua formal, mentre que en les comarques on no el diem o el diem poc, el considerem literari o tradicional.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Xiscomx said:


> Al regne de Mallorca és l'únic que s'empra


Merci, no ho sabia, és molt interessant de debò. Les empraré jo també, el Passat Perifràstic em sona una mica monòton i repetitiu, caldria fer servir aqueixes formes i àdhuc el passat simple, almenys en les terceres persones per variar una miqueta.   


Dymn said:


> També existeix _vares (= vas)_, i _vàreig (= vaig)_, aquesta última molt menys habitual que la resta


Sí , ja les havia trobades, però em semblen un xic menys habituals, com el que has dit tu.



tenienteramires said:


> Pots usar sense problema les variants que preferisques.


Ho faré, gràcies!


----------



## Doraemon-

tenienteramires l'ha explicat perfectíssimament.
La que més t'agrade, o segons la variant dialectal que vages a utilitzar.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> Merci, no ho sabia, és molt interessant de debò. Les empraré jo també, el Passat Perifràstic em sona una mica monòton i repetitiu, caldria fer servir aqueixes formes i àdhuc el passat simple, almenys en les terceres persones per variar una miqueta.



Això seria com dir que el Passato prossimo en italià sona repetitiu i que cal fer més ús del remoto... 

Jo més aviat crec que cadascú pot fer servir les que considera més pròpies o adients però que s'escau conservar la coherència i no fer-ne un poti-poti. A mi, personalment, les formes vàrem, vàreu i varen no em semblen literàries, només formes plenes de vam, vau i van que, si bé no les dic a l'hora de parlar, podria emprar perfectament a l'escrit.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> Jo més aviat crec que cadascú pot fer servir les que considera més pròpies o adients però que s'escau conservar la coherència i no fer-ne un poti-poti


En primer lloc, moltes gràcies per la teva resposta. Com a foraster, que de moment no viu a Catalunya, em sento molt més lliure d'emprar els mots i les expressions del idioma que més m'agraden. De veritat, em plau molt "jugar" amb la llengua i fer servir les vàries formes normatives, per exemple:_ haig de, vàrem, varen, ací, ésser, sigut, digué, féu, fou. mos pares etc._  Ara com ara, segon el meu punt de vista, evitar emprar massa castellanismes: _bueno, lo_, _hombre_, _pues_, etc. és el més important de tot.  Sé que de vegades podria semblar un poti-poti, però ningú no s'arriscaria a dir-me: ostres, quin català més estrany que parles! O fins i tot, aqueixa forma no s'hauria d'usar en aquest indret.  És clar, per exemple si visqués a Barcelona o en una altra comarca, hauria de conformar-me amb la varietat del lloc.



Penyafort said:


> Això seria com dir que el Passato prossimo en italià sona repetitiu i que cal fer més ús del remoto



El passat compost italià és menys monòton que el passat perifràstic: hem d'escollir entre dos auxiliars i el participi passat és sovint irregular  i cal concordar-lo amb el sujecte. A més, com no tenim el pretèrit perifràstic, el passat simple es fa servir més; normalment jo faig servir ambdós temps.   En català, àdhuc he trobat contes o faules infantils i contes històrics on s'empra el passat perifràstic, això seria inconcebible en italià. Vull dir que sempre es faria servir el passat simple.

De totes maneres, el passat perifràstic a mi m'agrada molt, car representa un temps verbal únic i propi del català.


----------



## Dymn

A mi personalment m'agrada mantenir-me coherent al llarg d'un text. En la llengua parlada el passat simple simplement no s'utilitza (fora dels dialectes comptats on sí que es fa). És arcaic/literari i en la majoria de contextos utilitzar-lo ho consideraria un error estilístic. No trobo repetitiu el passat perifràstic, com tampoc no ho és per exemple el pretèrit perfet.



Penyafort said:


> A mi, personalment, les formes vàrem, vàreu i varen no em semblen literàries, només formes plenes de vam, vau i van


Jo no les anomenaria així, de fet imagino que provenen de l'analogia amb el propi passat simple, cosa que és redundant perquè el passat perifràstic en si mateix ja denota passat.



Olaszinhok said:


> Sí , ja les havia trobades, però em semblen un xic menys habituals, com el que has dit tu.


_Vàreig _sí, _vares_ em sembla equiparable a _vàrem, vàreu, varen_, però això ho podries preguntar per exemple a @Xiscomx que és qui en fa un ús exclusiu.


----------



## Xiscomx

Per al·lusions.
A Sa Roqueta meva, el perfet perifràstic, com he dit abans, és el més emprat en lloc del pretèrit perfet simple d'indicatiu, però no en totes les seves conjugacions, just per a la primera persona d'indicatiu.

El perfet perifràstic té les següents formes (en *negreta* les que jo més utilitz, en *blauenc* les formes del pretèrit perfet simple que també utilitz i en *vermell* les manco utilitzades):

*Perfet perifràstic* (recomenat) - *Perfet perifràstic* (no tan recomenable) - *(Pretèrit perfet simple)*
jo *vaig *anar ...........................- jo *vàreig* anar ......................................- (jo *aní*)
tu *vas *anar .............................- tu *vares* anar ......................................- (tu *anares*)
ell *va* anar ..............................- ...........................................................- (ell *anà*)
noltros *vam* anar .....................- noltros *vàrem* anar ..............................- (noltros *anàrem*)
voltros *vau* anar ......................- voltros *vàreu* anar ...............................- (voltros *anàreu*)
ells *van* anar ...........................- ells *varen* anar ....................................- (ells *anaren*)

També usam un pretèrit perfet prerifràstic de subjuntiu format amb l'infinitiu precedit d'aquestes formes: vagi, vagis, vagi, vàgim, vàgiu, vagin, usades precedides de la conjunció _que_ sinple o formant part de locucions conjuntives com _perquè_ i _sense que_ i generalment en frases negatives, dubitatives o interrogatives.

_Nota: Explicacions bestretes d'un llibret de notes del meu temps d'estudiant dictades pel meu professor Borja Moll. _


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> En primer lloc, moltes gràcies per la teva resposta. Com a foraster, que de moment no viu a Catalunya, em sento molt més lliure d'emprar els mots i les expressions del idioma que més m'agraden. De veritat, em plau molt "jugar" amb la llengua i fer servir les vàries formes normatives, per exemple:_ haig de, vàrem, varen, ací, ésser, sigut, digué, féu, fou. mos pares etc._  Ara com ara, segon el meu punt de vista, evitar emprar massa castellanismes: _bueno, lo_, _hombre_, _pues_, etc. és el més important de tot.  Sé que de vegades podria semblar un poti-poti, però ningú no s'arriscaria a dir-me: ostres, quin català més estrany que parles! O fins i tot, aqueixa forma no s'hauria d'usar en aquest indret.  És clar, per exemple si visqués a Barcelona o en una altra comarca, hauria de conformar-me amb la varietat del lloc.



Ho entenc. A mi em passa amb alguns idiomes apresos també.

De totes maneres, això que dius ja es feia en l'estàndard literari català de l'antiga Corona. A les grans obres escrites en català medieval, trobem formes de diverses varietats que sovint dificulten saber amb precisió l'origen dels autors. Els estàndards en molts idiomes acostumen a tenir un cert grau de composició interdialectal que acaba quallant.




Olaszinhok said:


> El passat compost italià és menys monòton que el passat perifràstic: hem d'escollir entre dos auxiliars i el participi passat és sovint irregular  i cal concordar-lo amb el sujecte.



D'acord. Però pensa que en català també existeix el pretèrit perfet amb l'auxiliar _haver_ per a accions encara dins del període en què s'esmenten: _he anat, heu vingut... _El qual també pot tenir concordances: _Les noies? No les he vistes. _Per bé que aquesta concordança s'està perdent, sobre tot a l'oral.



Dymn said:


> Jo no les anomenaria així, de fet imagino que provenen de l'analogia amb el propi passat simple, cosa que és redundant perquè el passat perifràstic en si mateix ja denota passat.



Aclareixo només que això de veure-les com formes "plenes" és una impressió personal que he tingut sempre de manera inconscient, no una certesa lingüística en aquest cas.

El vàreig, però, no l'hauria utilitzat mai. Vares, vàrem, vàreu i varen, sí.


----------



## Dymn

Xiscomx said:


> També usam un pretèrit perfet prerifràstic de subjuntiu format amb l'infinitiu precedit d'aquestes formes: vagi, vagis, vagi, vàgim, vàgiu, vagin, usades precedides de la conjunció _que_ sinple o formant part de locucions conjuntives com _perquè_ i _sense que_ i generalment en frases negatives, dubitatives o interrogatives.


 

També es fa servir per aquí, "_que ho vagis fer no vol dir que te'n deslliuris_", sempre es pot substituir per l'imperfet de subjuntiu però: "_que ho fessis..._"


----------



## Doraemon-

Està en desús, però també per ací al PV existeix, amb la conjugació pròpia, clar: "_que ho vages fer..._" = "_que ho feres..._".
Realment és la mateixa equivalència que hi ha en indicatiu, passat simple=passat perifràstic (aní=vaig anar), però en subjunctiu.
Però està tan en desús que ni s'inclou a les taules de flexió verbal.


----------

